# mi serve



## victorcortes86

Ciao a tutti,

Volevo il vostro aiutto per sapere se la frase 'mi serve' può essere mai impiegata come 'me sirve' in Spagnolo. La similitudine di questi verbi mi confonde.

Cioè,

Mi serve vuol dire sempre necesito, o può anche significare me sirve?

Ad esempio: Queste scarpe non mi servono.
Questa persona vuol dire que non ne ha bisogno o che non le vanno più (forse sono troppe piccole adesso)?

Grazie.


----------



## Neuromante

Significa que no le hacen falta.

Que yo sepa servir y servire son falsos amigos


----------



## TheCrociato91

No sé si entiendo bien tu pregunta. Pero si lo que estás diciendo es que en español "no servir" significa también "apretar mucho / quedar pequeños" (con referencia a los zapatos), pues no, no se usaría "servire" en italiano.

Por lo demás, _creo_ que "servir" y "servire" comparten algunas acepciones de significado, como "desempeñar una función" ("para qué sirve..." y "a cosa serve..."), y "necesitar algo, hacerle falta algo a alguien" (aunque no estoy seguro de esta última)


----------



## King Crimson

Coincido con Crociato, tanto _servire_ como _servir_ tienen varios significados, por lo tanto hay que definir más claramente de que significado estamos hablando.
Y “Mi serve” no siempre tiene el significado de “ser útil”, necesitamos una frase completa y un contexto para comparar los dos verbos.


----------



## victorcortes86

King Crimson said:


> Y “Mi serve” no siempre tiene el significado de “ser útil”, necesitamos una frase completa y un contexto para comparar los dos verbos.



Por ejemplo: "No me sirven estas tijeras para cortar plástico duro"

Naturalmente, uno trata de traducir (literalmente) 'non mi servono queste forbici...', pero según les he entendido, esto quiere decir más bien no necesito estas tijeras (forse perché ho un coltello).


----------



## Ciprianus

*servire*
Essere utile per raggiungere un determinato scopo (WR diz.)

Está definción la vas a encontrar en cualquier diccionario de italiano.


----------



## victorcortes86

Ciprianus said:


> *servire*
> Essere utile per raggiungere un determinato scopo (WR diz.)
> 
> Está definción la vas a encontrar en cualquier diccionario de italiano.



Questo lo sapevo, ma mi serve no ha il mismo significato di servire, sebbene sia lo stesso verbo.


----------



## lorenzos

> Ad esempio: Queste scarpe non mi servono.


Ciao Victor, come detto da Crociato non si userebbe servire in questi casi. Ma ci sono delle eccezioni:
L'inverno è passato, il cappotto non (mi) serve più.
Ho smesso di andare in montagna, questi scarponi non mi servono più.


> ma mi serve no ha il mismo significato di servire, sebbene sia lo stesso verbo


Perché dici questo? Mi serve = serve a me.


----------



## Neuromante

lorenzos said:


> Ciao Victor, come detto da Crociato non si userebbe servire in questi casi. Ma ci sono delle eccezioni:
> L'inverno è passato, il cappotto non (mi) serve più.
> Ho smesso di andare in montagna, questi scarponi non mi servono più.
> 
> Perché dici questo? Mi serve = serve a me.



In tutti i tuoi esempi si traduce con "ya no me hace falta" e non con "ya no me sirve"


Il problema si trova nel fato che, in spagnolo, "servir" ha un significato molto più preciso e restrittivo da quello che ne ha in italiano. Voi non vedete i limiti


"Servire" (Italiano) sarebbe "hacer falta/necesitar" (Español")
"Servir" (Español) sarebbe soltanto "essere utile per X" ma MAI "essere utile _a qualcuno_" El destornillador sirve para atornillar, pero no "_me_" sirve para atornillar


----------



## lorenzos

Bueno, pero "mi serve no ha il mismo significato di servire, sebbene sia lo stesso verbo" Victor lo ha scritto in italiano.
-
Posso chiedere come si traduce:
1. L'inverno è passato, il cappotto non serve più.
2. L'inverno è passato, il cappotto non mi serve più.
Grazie.
-
(Il problema sta nel fatto)


----------



## Neuromante

1. L'inverno è passato, il cappotto non serve più.               El invierno ha terminado, ya no hace falta un abrigo
2. L'inverno è passato, il cappotto non mi serve più.          El invierno ya terminó, no necesito el abrigo



Pensa a tutte le cose che non sono cappotti e non ammettono le due opzioni in italiano.
E pensa pure a quanto sono diverse le due traduzione.


----------



## lorenzos

Grazie @Neuromante , complimenti per il tuo italiano ("E pensa pure a quanto" non è una costruzione tanto comune).


----------



## Pdstelle

Si estás preguntando por el equivalente en Italiano de "servir":
- Estos zapatos ya no me sirven
*Queste scarpe non mi vanno piú bene, *
(non mi entrano più, sono rotte, etc.)

- Estas tijeras no sirven
*Queste forbici non tagliano.
*
Esta radio ya no sirve
*Questa radio non funziona più.
*
Queste scarpe non mi servono:
Estos zapatos no me hacen falta
*
*


----------



## lorenzos

Neuromante said:


> 2. L'inverno è passato, il cappotto non mi serve più.
> El invierno ya terminó, no necesito el abrigo





Pdstelle said:


> Queste scarpe non mi servono:
> Estos zapatos no me hacen falta


Lo que entiendo es que el abrigo no son los zapatos.


----------



## briandeparma

> Por ejemplo: "No me sirven estas tijeras para cortar plástico duro"
> Naturalmente, uno trata de traducir (literalmente) 'non mi servono queste forbici...', pero según les he entendido, esto quiere decir más bien no necesito estas tijeras (forse perché ho un coltello).


Esattamente:
No me sirven estas tijeras para cortar plástico duro = Queste forbici non vanno bene per tagliare della plastica dura.
Non mi servono queste forbici per tagliare della plastica dura = No las necesito (ya tengo otra cosa para cortarlo).
Si dices "Non mi servono", nadie entendería que lo que quieres decir es que no funcionan, cualquier italiano entendería que no las necesitas.

100% de acuerdo con las traducciones de Pdstelle.


----------



## francisgranada

briandeparma said:


> Esattamente:
> No me sirven estas tijeras para cortar plástico duro = Queste forbici non vanno bene per tagliare della plastica dura.
> Non mi servono queste forbici per tagliare della plastica dura = No las necesito (ya tengo otra cosa para cortarlo).
> Si dices "Non mi servono", nadie entendería que lo que quieres decir es que no funcionan, cualquier italiano entendería que no las necesitas.


Capisco, ma non del tutto. Riesco ad immaginare anche un uso simile o coincidente della versione italiana e quella spagnola:

_No *me *sirven estas tijeras para cortar plástico duro _= Queste forbici non *mi *vanno bene*** per tagliare della plastica dura = _Non *mi *servono queste forbici per tagliare della plastica dura _

*** cioè per me queste forbici non sono utili per qualche motivo non specificato (per esempio, ya tengo otra cosa para cortarlo ...)


----------



## victorcortes86

francisgranada said:


> Capisco, ma non del tutto.



Ma allora, che cos'è che non capisci bene allora?

Alla fine, mi pare di capire che mi serve vuol dire che ho bisogno. Intanto che mi va significa che le forbici sono utile. 

Forse perché veda la diferenza: 

Queste forbici vanno bene per tagliare la plastica, ma non mi servono adesso (non ne ho bisogno a questo punto).
(I madrelingua possono corregirme)


----------



## francisgranada

victorcortes86 said:


> Ma allora, che cos'è che non capisci bene allora?


Capisco che qualche differenza (sfumatura) ci sia, ma per esempio non capisco perché "No me sirven estas tijeras para cortar plástico duro" e "Non mi servono queste forbici per tagliare della plastica dura" dovrebbero necessariamente interpretarsi differentemente.

A me mi pare che in molti (non tutti i) casi valga anche la tarduzione letterale (non sono nè madrelingua italiano nè spagnolo, quindi posso anche sbaglairmi).

Insomma, non credo che si possa univocamente constatare che "mi serve no ha il mismo significato di servire, sebbene sia lo stesso verbo", oppure che "servir y servire son falsos amigos".


----------



## victorcortes86

A volte bisogna fidarsi dei madrelingua quando ti dicono che qualche espressione sia sbagliata, sebbene la logica dica che sia corretta.

Di sicuro ti è successo in la tua lingua. Non ci sono sempre dei raggioni perché una parola abbia un significato diverso un questo contesto o l'altro, ma è così. E quando qualcuno ti chiede perché, l'unica risposta è perché sì.


----------



## francisgranada

victorcortes86 said:


> A volte bisogna fidarsi dei madrelingua quando ti dicono che qualche espressione sia sbagliata, sebbene la logica dica che sia corretta.


Obviamente.  No insisto absolutamente y acepto las opiniones y consejos de los "madrelenguas ( )". Lo que he escrito es solo una observación mia personal  ...


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao Francis, in genere per dire che le/quelle forbici non vanno bene, un madrelingua non direbbe "non mi servono". 
Però potrebbe anche dire: "Per tagliare la plastica quelle forbici non servono a nulla".


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Lorenzos.


lorenzos said:


> in genere per dire che le/quelle forbici non vanno bene, un madrelingua non direbbe "non mi servono". Però potrebbe anche dire: "Per tagliare la plastica quelle forbici non servono a nulla".


Sì, capisco e sono d'accordo con te (ovviamente ). Ma io cercavo di interpretare l'esempio di Briandeparma (#15), cioè "Non *mi* servono queste forbici ...". Quindi (supponendo che grammaticalmente il pronome_ mi_ qui sia idiomatico), per me la frase così (con _mi_) significa qualcosa nel senso "per me queste forbici non sono utili", "non ne ho bisogno", e simili. Non è così?


----------



## lorenzos

Sì, è così.


----------

